#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Automatically Create Tasks From Calendar Events

## jesika

Hello all,


I worked on calendars in my company.My work is to make a schedule chart for the events held in future.
Like i h've to schedule the meeting and meeting rooms 2 weeks prior and send the meeting schedule 1 week prior to the members?

So can i automatically create the tasks from calendar events...

Any help???

thanks

----------


## ExlGuru

jesika ,

Get the information related to your query.This is not exactly the same what you wants by it will gives you  a concept how to solve this problem.

http://www.uic.edu/depts/accc/softwa...ienttasks.html

----------


## jesika

Thanks for this link its really helpful.

----------

